# Bestehendes System auf SELinux umstellen?

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ist es möglich ohne Probleme ein bestehendes System auf SELinux umzustellen?

Wenn ja, kann man dem Leitfaden folgen oder müsste man speziell auf was achten?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat da echt keiner Erfahrungen mit?  :Sad: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

ich hab leider keine Erfahrung damit, verfolge das Thema aber seit einiger Zeit, da ich das demnächst auch machen möchte. Dazu gibt es u.a. diesen Thread. Leider ohne abschließende Antwort, wie es denn lief. Und im Gentoo SELinux Handbuch wird auch beschrieben, wie man SELinux auf einem existierenden Gentoo installiert. Sollte also funktionieren, aber wie gesagt ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@forrestfunk81

Cool, den Abschnitt hab ich wohl verpasst ^^

Probier ich glaub die Tage   :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Berichte dann bitte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.

Was für eine Maschine möchtest Du denn umstellen? Server oder Desktop?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Berichte dann bitte mal, wie es gelaufen ist.
> 
> Was für eine Maschine möchtest Du denn umstellen? Server oder Desktop?

 

Desktop, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen :/

----------

